# Baretta 950



## bandt (Feb 18, 2018)

I own several semi pistols but my wife just got a 950 and I downloaded the book and have disassembled and cleaned it. My question is how do you put the safe lever up when chamber is loaded?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I have no idea, but see if the safety on that Beretta can be engaged with the hammer cocked. It's a single action firearm. With the hammer down, it can't fire. Pre-1968 models didn't have a thumb safety. You'd leave them in half-cock condition. Keep your finger away from the trigger and pointed in a safe direction when trying various options.


----------



## bandt (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks I fired it yesterday. Not like my Rugers but a nice little gun for her.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

bandt said:


> Thanks I fired it yesterday. Not like my Rugers but a nice little gun for her.


Yes, they came in both 25 ACP and .22 Short, neither very good for defense and kind of hard to learn to shoot well, but I personally love that old Beretta Jetfire with its flip up barrel. It was similar to James Bond's original 25 ACP pistol for the first three books and until M forced him to upgrade it to a slightly more lethal Walther PPK at the start of Dr. No. M was angry because the gun had failed him at the end of From Russia with Love. M's armorer said the Beretta was a lady's gun but the 32 ACP PPK hit like a brick through a plate glass window. LOL Ian Flemming knew little about firearms. Poor James Bond filed the firing pin to a razor sharp point, removed the grip panels for a "skeleton grip," and filed crosses on the bullet tops of 25 ACP ammo. The thing would have blown up and fallen apart on the first shot probably. In From Russia with Love, he used some kind of supposed 25 ACP sniper rifle with a silencer attached.

Anyway, it's the only Beretta I've ever really liked and that was because of those books.


----------



## bandt (Feb 18, 2018)

It is a 25 with the flip up barrel. I think she will like it . We both have carry permits but the other guns were to big for her. I carry a Taurus 709 which I love and I have a Ruger P89 and a 22 revolver. Our church just decided we will carry at church.


----------

